

Apple's stance on multitasking and why most tech users are clueless - specialsauce
http://www.edibleapple.com/regarding-apple-stance-on-multitasking-and-why-most-tech-users-are-clueless/

======
GrandMasterBirt
Hey its true. My wife the other day complained about how her blackberry is
super slow. Guess how many apps shes running:

AIM, Google Talk, Browser, Brickbreaker possibly, Google Maps, Facebook (a
killer). Yea its easy to tell whats running (alt-tab of sorts) but she never
made that leap. Hey maybe its just facebook.

